# 08foreman hates water



## zilla28 (Apr 27, 2011)

My 08 foreman is snorkled, spark plug boot greased, all vent lines extended, pull rope sealed, carb drain is not plugged.. It has done fine in water until the last 2 times I got i up to the seat and immediatey cuts off, it doesnt stutter it just cuts straight off. is this electric or could it be the carb drain? I have read that if it just cuts off and not stuttering it is electric, cant any one help me? I have a buddy that has the same problem, it just started doing this. i dont ride in water over myseat and it just dies! No water in my box or in oil!


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

It's probably the box on the rear, it's on the upper right side (the finned one). you just need to grease the connections. best thing to do is put dielectric grease on every electrical connection. had that happen on a few buddies bikes.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

sounds like a solenoid or switch got wet. how long till it will crank and is there any buzzing etc? when trying to crank it. if no water visible I have to sayt electrical somewhere. bad ground or getting in the boot etc.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have to agree with rewired


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

rewired said:


> It's probably the box on the rear, it's on the upper right side (the finned one). you just need to grease the connections. best thing to do is put dielectric grease on every electrical connection. had that happen on a few buddies bikes.


:agreed:


----------



## james2007755 (Apr 9, 2011)

if it will only start with the chock then it would be carb drain/overflow...if it will start up right away it is elect..


----------



## zilla28 (Apr 27, 2011)

It will turn over fine but takes forever to get started, then when it does it wont let you give it gas and it cuts off when you do, till it sits and idles for a while. Choking does help to get started. What is that finned box for on the rear?


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

The finned box is your rectifier. From your last post it sounds like you are getting water in the carb bowl. you need to put a plug in the carb drain, the plastic plug from the center of the rivets works pretty good and are fairly easy to get out. Do that and grease all the electrical connections. That should fix your problems.


----------

